# Una semplice domanda



## Martes (7 Ottobre 2019)

Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2019)

G. me lo dice.  
Mi piace un sacco, sia il verbale sia il non verbale con cui accompagna la frase. 
In particolare gli occhi. 

La trovo una espressione genuina e anche bambinesca, come invitare a giocare.


----------



## Vera (7 Ottobre 2019)

Risponderei "Dimostramelo"


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2019)

Dire che “ricambia con slancio” pare brutto?


----------



## Lara3 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


Lo so già che lo è.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


ti è andata bene, avesse detto che era innamorato del tuo cervello, voleva dire che sei una cozza.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


dipende dal contesto . Penso in generale che intenda scherzare sul fatto che lo attrai fisicamente in generale ed in particolare con quel dettaglio anatomico....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2019)

Mi farei una risata e ne riderei con lui 
Un complimento che fa piacere


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


Mi preoccuperei.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


Mah.. a me mi sembra un coglione.

Resterò sempre stupito di come una femmina possa dare corda a uno che usasse simili modi

A livello religioso hanno risolto con una espressione che dice tutto

"Misteri della fede"


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Risponderei "Dimostramelo"


Miiiiiiiiii che ansia che mi metterebbe!


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiii che ansia che mi metterebbe!


Perché?


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


Odio gli imperativi a letto. Se una donna mi dicesse "dimostrami che ti piace il mio culo" mi genererebbe ansia da prestazione (ovviamente se a dirlo fosse una una compagna di lunga data sarebbe diverso).


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiii che ansia che mi metterebbe!


Adess po, addirittura ansia. Butti la pietra e nascondi la mano?


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. a me mi sembra un coglione.
> 
> Resterò sempre stupito di come una femmina possa dare corda a uno che usasse simili modi
> 
> ...


Ben presto il nostro Skorpio si candiderà per la beatificazione 
Ha detto "Lui", non uno qualsiasi. Che male c'è nell'esternare i propri pensieri, anche quelli più maiali?


----------



## patroclo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Innamorarsi del culo è un passo fondamentale in una relazione......


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Adess po, addirittura ansia. Butti la pietra e nascondi la mano?


no, ma voglio avere il controllo della situazione e la libertà di agire secondo i miei tempi. Ti ho detto che in generale sono innamorato del tuo culo, mica che voglio sfondarti nell'immediato.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> no, ma voglio avere il controllo della situazione e la libertà di agire secondo i miei tempi. Ti ho detto che in generale sono innamorato del tuo culo, mica che voglio sfondarti nell'immediato.


Comunque Irrisoluto, è peggio avere un maestro che ti dà l'approvazione via WhatsApp, eh.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2019)

ma in che senso?
solo del culo?perché per il resto penso sia un gioco e un modo di dire frequente.come la prendi se ti dicono il tuo collo mi fa impazzire?
ne prendi atto .
se invece ti si ama a pezzi son problemi


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque Irrisoluto, è peggio avere un maestro che ti dà l'approvazione via WhatsApp, eh.


ah ma questo è chiaro. L'ho detto che sta cosa mi ha infastidito.


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> no, ma voglio avere il controllo della situazione e la libertà di agire secondo i miei tempi. Ti ho detto che in generale sono innamorato del tuo culo, mica che voglio sfondarti nell'immediato.


Ho detto "dimostramelo", non "sfondami il culo". Sei tu che poi decidi come dimostrarlo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto "dimostramelo", non "sfondami il culo". Sei tu che poi decidi come dimostrarlo.


non so a cosa stai pensando tu ma potrebbe dimostrartelo facendoti vedere che ne porta la fotografia sul cruscotto della macchina con la scritta "non correre pensa a me"


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so a cosa stai pensando tu ma potrebbe dimostrartelo facendoti vedere che ne porta la fotografia sul cruscotto della macchina con la scritta "non correre pensa a me"


Fantastico! Lo amo già.


----------



## Martes (8 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ti è andata bene, avesse detto che era innamorato del tuo cervello, voleva dire che sei una cozza.


Eppure io sono innamorata del suo cervello, ma lui non è certo uno scorfano


----------



## Martes (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiii che ansia che mi metterebbe!


Verrebbe l'ansia anche a me...


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Eppure io sono innamorata del suo cervello, ma lui non è certo uno scorfano


mah che poi sta distinzione tra cervello e aspetto fisico non l'ho mai capita.
il modo in cui si parla, si gesticola, si cammina, si guarda, ecc., rientra nel fisico o nel mentale?
perché a mio avviso sono proprio questi i campi in cui si esercita il fascino e quindi la bellezza, non certo le proporzioni del viso o del corpo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mah che poi sta distinzione tra cervello e aspetto fisico non l'ho mai capita.
> il modo in cui si parla, si gesticola, si cammina, si guarda, ecc., rientra nel fisico o nel mentale?
> perché a mio avviso sono proprio questi i campi in cui si esercita il fascino e quindi la bellezza, non certo le proporzioni del viso o del corpo.


La tua donna ideale


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Eppure io sono innamorata del suo cervello, ma lui non è certo uno scorfano


Tranquilla, poi passa.


----------



## patroclo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Le grida della strada, la gente, i negozi


dove come un’offesa ti vedo attraversare


tra falsi gioielli e biancheria da niente


ombre in occhi di donne quando stai per passare


tutti questi rumori, canti e profumi


che ti porti dietro o quando io ti esilio


per amarti nel tempo anche da più lontano


quelle cose un pò pazze, tutto quello è il tuo stile


il tuo stile, il tuo culo, il tuo culo, il tuo culo…


E’ la mia legge a cui ti senti sottomessa


il tuo fuoco che accende ogni mia sigaretta


è l’amore in ginocchio che non vuol finire


il tuo stile, il tuo culo, il tuo culo, il tuo culo….....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> he male c'è nell'esternare i propri pensieri, anche quelli più maiali?


Beh nulla . Che male c'è a confondersi con un coglione che mescola culi con sentimenti?

Nulla.. ci si può pure andar davanti al prete e far famiglia.

Qui tutti moderni, emancipati avanti avanti mille Mila miglia..  a discorsi però e soprattutto col culo degli altri

E tornando a prima, basta non stupirsi poi quando il coglione prende forma in altre modalità che siano diverse da quelle che ci gonfiavano l'ego.

Perché quello sarebbe  il momento di riempirlo di sculaccioni, quel famoso culo


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh nulla . Che male c'è a confondersi con un coglione che mescola culi con sentimenti?
> 
> Nulla.. ci si può pure andar davanti al prete e far famiglia.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che stai esagerando.


----------



## Lostris (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh nulla . Che male c'è a confondersi con un coglione che mescola culi con sentimenti?
> 
> Nulla.. ci si può pure andar davanti al prete e far famiglia.
> 
> ...



Esistono anche le figure retoriche. 

Se dico “adoro il tuo cazzo e come lo usi” non è che ne tengo la foto su un altarino con candele annesse per orazioni dedicate.

Non significa necessariamente che svaluto il resto o che non consideri la persona nel suo intero.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se dico “adoro il tuo cazzo e come lo usi”


Mah.. A me non me l'ha mai detto nessuna

A te è capitato spesso di dirlo?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai esagerando.


Perché che ho detto?

Qui tutti schiaffeggiano chiappe che è una meraviglia, così x aprire un po' i pettorali..

per una volta che (a ragion veduta) dico quando le meno io, starei esagerando?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh nulla . Che male c'è a confondersi con un coglione che mescola culi con sentimenti?
> 
> Nulla.. ci si può pure andar davanti al prete e far famiglia.
> 
> ...


Ti ha morso la tarantola?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> non è che ne tengo la foto su un altarino con candele annesse per orazioni dedicate.


Male.


----------



## Lostris (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. A me non me l'ha mai detto nessuna
> 
> A te è capitato spesso di dirlo?


Non so cosa intendi per spesso, però sì, l’ho detto.

Sculacciami


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti ha morso la tarantola?


Magari fosse stata una tarantola


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per spesso, però sì, l’ho detto.
> 
> Sculacciami


A questo punto dovrei sculacciare chi non lo ha detto a me.. 

E lui come ha reagito?
L'ha presa bene?


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché che ho detto?
> 
> Qui tutti schiaffeggiano chiappe che è una meraviglia, così x aprire un po' i pettorali..
> 
> per una volta che (a ragion veduta) dico quando le meno io, starei esagerando?


Non è per quello, anzi, ti auguro di schiaffeggiarne di più.
Comunque va bene, avrai di sicuro le tue ragioni per essere incazzato con il mondo.


----------



## Martes (8 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tranquilla, poi passa.


Va beh, allora poi mi resta che è comunque un gran bell'uomo


----------



## Martes (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A questo punto dovrei sculacciare chi non lo ha detto a me..
> 
> E lui come ha reagito?
> L'ha presa bene?


Anche questa è interessante... come la prenderebbe un uomo?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è per quello, anzi, ti auguro di schiaffeggiarne di più.
> Comunque va bene, avrai di sicuro le tue ragioni per essere incazzato con il mondo.


Secondo me @Skorpio sta perculando.


----------



## Lostris (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E lui come ha reagito?
> L'ha presa bene?


Positivamente.... Diciamo che se l’ha presa male non me l’ha dato a intendere per nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Magari fosse stata una tarantola


Boh. Tu sai.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me @Skorpio sta perculando.


Sei te la skorpiologa


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Anche questa è interessante... come la prenderebbe un uomo?


io l'ho presa benissimo! credo che a parte @Skorpio che ne fa una questione metafisica, chiunque la prenderebbe bene


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Va beh, allora poi mi resta che è comunque un gran bell'uomo


Resta comunque uno. Alla fine stucca pure il Beluga.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me @Skorpio sta perculando.


Ma non si era in area scazzo?

Io in questo nuovo sito non ci capisco più una sega


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta comunque uno. Alla fine stucca pure il Beluga.


Te che ne sai che è solo uno?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Te che ne sai che è solo uno?


Non ti faresti il problema con cui hai aperto il thread se non fossi fissata su sto tipo. Potrebbe pure essere il quarantaquattresimo gatto in fila per sei col resto di due. La tua attenzione in questo momento è tutta per lui.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Anni fa, credo fosse Giurassico o Cretaceo, non ricordo benissimo - dovrei consultare il mio amico paleontologo che ha più memoria di me - la mia morosachenonimmaginavodiventassemiamoglie appese un ingrandimento del suo culo in versione artistica (con annessa schiena e testa e anche un pezzo di coscia, che faccio, lascio?) sulla parete a fianco del letto del mio affatto ampio 40mq. In effetti mi piaceva svegliarmi e trovarmelo lì, appeso, mi sosteneva facendomi sentire meno solo, era di conforto nelle serate in cui mi faceva compagnia solo Maurizio Costanzo (fortunatamente solo attraverso il tubo catodico e gli altoparlanti del mio vicino di sotto sordo perché in casa mia non c'era così tanto spazio), mi forniva spunti per intensi dialoghi onanistici col mio mondo interiore quando la mia ansia eremitica emergeva prepotente, insomma era diventato più che un culo, quasi un'icona. Considerai anche l'idea di creare un piccolo altarino con qualche dono votivo, ma dovetti realizzare che avrebbe stonato con l'arredamento  recuperato dalla discarica e attirato troppo l'attenzione dei vari amici che gironzolavano per casa. 
"Ma che fai, ti metti ad adorare un culo?"
No, non credo sarebbe stato opportuno dichiarare fine del mio impegno agnostico. Sì, loro, i miei amici vedevano la foto di quel culo e dintorni, ma non facevano domande sull'origine. Si soffermavano pensando che comunque non era affatto male avere una grande foto di un piccolo culo di fianco al letto.
Tutto sommato arredava anche. 
Era diventata una presenza irrinunciabile in quella piccola casa. Sembrava ci guardasse quando ci buttavamo sul letto a discorrere di svariati argomenti, osservando il soffitto imbiancato. La casa era tutta lì, una cucina, una camera da letto, E quel culo, al posto del cassettone.


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti faresti il problema con cui hai aperto il thread se non fossi fissata su sto tipo. Potrebbe pure essere il quarantaquattresimo gatto in fila per sei col resto di due. La tua attenzione in questo momento è tutta per lui.


 ma chi è che si fa problemi? Lo dice il titolo che era una semplice domanda: ero curiosa di vedere le risposte


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> ma chi è che si fa problemi? Lo dice il titolo che era una semplice domanda: ero curiosa di vedere le risposte


È un modo di dire, cucciola. Relax. Abbassa le difese che se avessi pensato che eri davvero una povera imbecille che ci rimaneva male quando un uomo le dice che è innamorato del suo culo te lo avrei detto subito tra scrosci di sberleffi.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> ma chi è che si fa problemi? Lo dice il titolo che era una semplice domanda: ero curiosa di vedere le risposte


Comunque grazie di averci informato che hai un bel culo.
Se eventualmente volessi condividerlo sul forum, per darne conferma, credo che nessuno qui abbia alcunché  da obiettare.
Apriamo un sondaggio, nell'eventualità, se la faccenda potessi esserti d'utilità.



(Sto scherzando, preciso)


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


boh di solito quando lo dico ad una donna con cui ho una relazione, lei è contenta



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiii che ansia che mi metterebbe!


esiste qualcosa che non ti metta in ansia o non ti faccia partire quzlche pippone pseudointellettuale?



Martes ha detto:


> Eppure io sono innamorata del suo cervello, ma lui non è certo uno scorfano


tu sei una donna


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh di solito quando lo dico ad una donna con cui ho una relazione, lei è contenta
> 
> 
> esiste qualcosa che non ti metta in ansia o non ti faccia partire quzlche pippone pseudointellettuale?
> ...


La cosa che crea inquietudine di un apprezzamento fisico non è la sineddoche, ma il legare o limitare l’innamoramento a qualcosa che inevitabilmente è soggetto a decadimento.
Non è così se si dice “i tuoi occhi”.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa che crea inquietudine di un apprezzamento fisico non è la sineddoche, ma il legare o limitare l’innamoramento a qualcosa che inevitabilmente è soggetto a decadimento.
> Non è così se si dice “i tuoi occhi”.


ed allora devi risolvere la tua inquietudinew da sola.   perchè se un'espressione volta a farti sorridere o ridere proprio insieme a me ti crea inquietudine, il problema è tutto tuo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed allora devi risolvere la tua inquietudinew da sola.   perchè se un'espressione volta a farti sorridere o ridere proprio insieme a me ti crea inquietudine, il problema è tutto tuo


Magari si può depotenziare insieme.
Del resto anche chi lo dice magari sta depotenziando in modo scherzoso una propria insicurezza sentimentale.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari si può depotenziare insieme.
> Del resto anche chi lo dice magari sta depotenziando in modo scherzoso una propria insicurezza sentimentale.


una battutas è una roba che vuol far sorridere o ridere, null'altro.   non c'è niente da depotenziare.  se non la tendenza a volersi complicare l'esistenza da soli


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> una battutas è una roba che vuol far sorridere o ridere, null'altro.   non c'è niente da depotenziare.  se non la tendenza a volersi complicare l'esistenza da soli


Non è così. Ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2019)

M


Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa che crea inquietudine di un apprezzamento fisico non è la sineddoche, ma il legare o limitare l’innamoramento a qualcosa che inevitabilmente è soggetto a decadimento.
> Non è così se si dice “i tuoi occhi”.


ma non le ha detto che è innamorato solo del suo culo
È una frase che uno butta lì in un momento
Fa piacere mica ci si focalizza


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa che crea inquietudine di un apprezzamento fisico non è la sineddoche, ma il legare o* limitare l’innamoramento a qualcosa che inevitabilmente è soggetto a decadimento.*
> Non è così se si dice “i tuoi occhi”.


Ma è solo' un modo scherzoso per dire alla donna con cui si sta  che ha (tempo presente) un bel culo.
Quando lo dici mica pensi a un giudizio estetico sul lungo periodo: sei semplicemente "infoiato". Hai voglia di metterle, come minimo, le mani sulle chiappe, etc etc
E comunque un bel culo, ben tenuto, va ben oltre i 50 anni. E' durevole tanto quanto gli occhi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è solo' un modo scherzoso per dire alla donna con cui si sta  che ha (tempo presente) un bel culo.
> Quando lo dici mica pensi a un giudizio estetico sul lungo periodo: sei semplicemente "infoiato". Hai voglia di metterle, come minimo, le mani sulle chiappe, etc etc
> E comunque un bel culo, ben tenuto, va ben oltre i 50 anni. E' durevole tanto quanto gli occhi.


Io lo tengo in una soluzione di formaldeide che cambio rigorosamente ogni trentasette giorni


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> M
> 
> ma non le ha detto che è innamorato solo del suo culo
> È una frase che uno butta lì in un momento
> Fa piacere mica ci si focalizza


Se ha chiesto o non le ha fatto piacere o si voleva vantare.
È stato vantato anche il mio. Era un problema di miopia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io lo tengo in una soluzione di formaldeide che cambio rigorosamente ogni trentasette giorni


Quando vuoi sei irresistibile.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ha chiesto o non le ha fatto piacere o si voleva vantare.
> È stato vantato anche il mio. Era un problema di miopia.


Vedi la differenza tra me e te. Per te era miopia nel mio caso ho pensato al suo desiderio per me. L’apprezzamento al culo (che per altro non è niente di che) era un modo deciso per esprimere il suo desiderio 
Secondo me invece lei ha chiesto solo per vedere le diverse reazioni


----------



## Lostris (9 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedi la differenza tra me e te. Per te era miopia nel mio caso ho pensato al suo desiderio per me. L’apprezzamento al culo (che per altro non è niente di che) era un modo deciso per esprimere il suo desiderio
> Secondo me invece lei ha chiesto solo per vedere le diverse reazioni


Comunque a me non dispiacciono i miopi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedi la differenza tra me e te. Per te era miopia nel mio caso ho pensato al suo desiderio per me. L’apprezzamento al culo (che per altro non è niente di che) era un modo deciso per esprimere il suo desiderio
> Secondo me invece lei ha chiesto solo per vedere le diverse reazioni


Ci dirà.
Comunque l’ha considerato rilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comunque a me non dispiacciono i miopi


A me sempre di più  e meglio ancora i presbiti


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci dirà.
> Comunque l’ha considerato rilevante.


Siamo in happy hour


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siamo in happy hour


Mi sfuggono spesso le sezioni.
E pensare che molte le ho proposte io


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2019)

il passo dal culo alle pippe mi sembra un po' troppo breve


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È un modo di dire, cucciola. Relax. Abbassa le difese che se avessi pensato che eri davvero una povera imbecille che ci rimaneva male quando un uomo le dice che è innamorato del suo culo te lo avrei detto subito tra scrosci di sberleffi.


Sono molto rilassata! Anche perché pure a me era stato detto che questa è l'area scazzo...


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque grazie di averci informato


Informato?
E voi prendete per buono il commento di uno che dice una frase del genere?


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> (Sto scherzando, preciso)


Questa precisazione distingue il gentleman dal buzzurro


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me invece lei ha chiesto solo per vedere le diverse reazioni


È proprio così. 
E appunto perché siamo in happy hour


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sono molto rilassata! Anche perché pure a me era stato detto che questa è l'area scazzo...


Se scrivi una cosa del genere in area scazzo mi pare abbastanza chiaro che chi ti legge si sente legittimato a prenderti sul serio.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Informato?
> E voi prendete per buono il commento di uno che dice una frase del genere?


Tu no?


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Questa precisazione distingue il gentleman dal buzzurro


È solo una questione di forma.
Nell'intimo non credo vi siano differenze nell'apprezzamento.
Comunque fa molto anche il contesto.
Faccio male a essere serio qui?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sono molto rilassata! Anche perché pure a me era stato detto che questa è l'area scazzo...


In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo









						Dunque @oscuro
					

a quanto pare il 20 marzo hai parlato di me con perplesso chiedendo che mi scusassi per un motivo che evidentemente sta solo nella tua testa  impara a rivolgerti direttamente alle persone se vuoi da loro spiegazioni o chiarimenti o vuoi accusarle di qualsiasi cosa   ora chiedero' a perplesso di...




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei andato a ribeccare un mostro!!! 
Che senso che fa, a volte rileggersi...


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè?


Eh bella domanda..

Ci vorrebbe un libro per provare a spiegarselo

Penso che nel modo dello scazzo comunque simpatie e antipatie pregresse ci si portino dietro, e in quella modalità apparentemente leggera, si possono pure accentuare.


----------



## Martes (9 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se scrivi una cosa del genere in area scazzo mi pare abbastanza chiaro che chi ti legge si sente legittimato a prenderti sul serio.





Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo


A quanto pare non c'è scampo, allora...  dalle mie parti si direbbe "pesi come la Pilotta"...


----------



## ipazia (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa che crea inquietudine di un apprezzamento fisico non è la sineddoche, ma il legare o limitare l’innamoramento a qualcosa che inevitabilmente è soggetto a decadimento.
> Non è così se si dice “i tuoi occhi”.


L'innamoramento stesso, essendo una fase di idealizzazione non solo è soggetto a decadimento, ma anche a trasformarsi in altro. 
cosa che se non avviene, diventa una bella gatta da pelare. 

E le gatte non si pelano!!


----------



## ipazia (9 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. a me mi sembra un coglione.
> 
> Resterò sempre stupito di come una femmina possa dare corda a uno che usasse simili modi
> 
> ...


Allora, ho ragionato sulle tue osservazioni e ne ho parlato con G.
Anche piuttosto innervosita dalla sua superficialità nella considerazione di me.
E soprattutto dalla mia superficialità nel godere delle sue esternazioni. (mi sto ancora punendo per questa caduta nell'edonismo)

E gli ho esposto le mie rimostranze.
Decisa e ferma.

Ha ammesso la sua colpa.
Che il culo, in sè, è una limitazione, e non ha sufficientemente considerato la schiena, naturale proseguimento e spontaneo ricovero per la sua espressione del piacere.
Si è imbarazzato nella dimenticata citazione delle mie tette e dei molteplici usi attraverso cui si rende possibile il gioco delle fantasie e degli immaginari.

L'amore è grande, e non vede confini e limitazioni ma anzi, è proprio nel limite e nel suo superamento che trova la massima espressione.
Mi ha detto.

Poi mi sono distratta...c'è un altarino di fronte a cui ho grande piacere inginocchiarmi...adoro il suo cazzo, almeno tanto quanto lui adora il mio culo.

Il resto lo riprenderemo quando saremo decaduti. Abbiam deciso.

Le sculacciate, in fondo, sono parecchio piacevoli quando la mano conosce bene il culo si cui si appoggia e gli occhi san godere delle sfumature della pelle. Se poi c'è uno specchio in cui rimirarsi, anche la decadenza ha il suo fascino.

Mi assumo ogni onere della distrazione, ho deciso, confidando fiduciosa nei misteri a me riservati.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora, ho ragionato sulle tue osservazioni e ne ho parlato con G.
> Anche piuttosto innervosita dalla sua superficialità nella considerazione di me.
> E soprattutto dalla mia superficialità nel godere delle sue esternazioni. (mi sto ancora punendo per questa caduta nell'edonismo)
> 
> ...


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha ammesso la sua colpa.


A sua parziale discolpa bisogna anche rivelare un oggettivo limite nel veicolare emozioni complesse tramite la parola


----------



## Martes (10 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu no?


Certo che no!


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo che no!


Qual è la frase che avresti apprezzato da lui, invece, sempre in relazione alla suddetta parte anatomica?


----------



## Martes (10 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qual è la frase che avresti apprezzato da lui, invece, sempre in relazione alla suddetta parte anatomica?


Non do molto peso a frasi riguardanti parti anatomiche


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha ammesso la sua colpa.
> Che il culo, in sè, è una limitazione, e non ha sufficientemente considerato la schiena, naturale proseguimento e spontaneo ricovero per la sua espressione del piacere.
> Si è imbarazzato nella dimenticata citazione delle mie tette e dei molteplici usi attraverso cui si rende possibile il gioco delle fantasie e degli immaginari.
> 
> ...


Non sono sicuro che risponderebbero tutti così..     forse uno su 100.

Alla fine il vero coglione è quello che non sa cavarsela nelle difficoltà, e tutto sommato lo si vede soprattutto in "uscita"


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Non do molto peso a frasi riguardanti parti anatomiche


Ma da parte di un uomo è normale il riferimento a parti che lo attirano, soprattutto quando c'è intimità.
Dire: "Hai un culo bellissimo" non dovrebbe dare fastidio, no?
Davvero ti lascerebbe indifferente? O piuttosto ti senti a disagio?
Perché?


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2019)

questa discussione sta assumendo toni surreali, rivendico il mio diritto di dichiarare "amore" verso alcune parti del corpo senza sentirmi in colpa verso le altre e senza pensare a come questo culo sarà tra dieci anni.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> questa discussione sta assumendo toni surreali, rivendico il mio diritto di dichiarare "amore" verso alcune parti del corpo senza sentirmi in colpa verso le altre e senza pensare a come questo culo sarà tra dieci anni.


Tanto tra 10 anni qualche altro bel culo in giro a cui dichiararsi sarà rimasto


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> questa discussione sta assumendo toni surreali, rivendico il mio diritto di dichiarare "amore" verso alcune parti del corpo senza sentirmi in colpa verso le altre e senza pensare a come questo culo sarà tra dieci anni.


In effetti, credo che in un qualsiasi rapporto equilibrato tra persone in sintonia tra loro, rientri nella normalità che l'uomo possa esprimere l'apprezzamento visivo alla base della sua attrazione sessuale verso la donna e che la donna si senta appagata dalla manifestazione del desiderio dell'uomo.
E' anche ovvio che in suddetto rapporto il culo non sia l'elemento portante: l'interesse verso una donna è complesso, riguarda tanti aspetti che vanno oltre alla componente fisica.
Ma se parliamo di sesso l'estasi che può produrre un culo in determinate situazioni e posizioni non dovrebbe stupire la destinatario dell'apprezzamento.
Certo, poi c'è modo e modo di esplicitarlo, ma un "Sono innamorato de tuo culo", detto magari in una situazione di intimità profonda ci sta anche, non lo trovo così indecente.
E' un'iperbole, ovviamente, una figura retorica.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> questa discussione sta assumendo toni surreali, rivendico il mio diritto di dichiarare "amore" verso alcune parti del corpo senza sentirmi in colpa verso le altre e senza pensare a come questo culo sarà tra dieci anni.


ne hai facoltà. del resto anche il cervello è soggetto a deterioramento, sicché


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà. del resto anche il cervello è soggetto a deterioramento, sicché


No, se lo alleni quotidianamente con della buone e sana passione per l'enigmistica, elisir di giovinezza per il cervello.








						L'enigmistica allena il cervello | OK Salute
					

Una sinfonia per il cervello. Questo l’effetto di un cruciverba risolto tra la fermata dell’autobus e la poltrona di casa. Quando si leggono le definizioni, si contano le caselle, si cerca nell’archivio dei ricordi e si arriva alla soluzione, la testa funziona come un’orchestra. Tante aree...




					www.ok-salute.it
				





PS Ridiamo a questa sezione delle caratteristiche da Happy Hour.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa "area scazzo" , a dispetto della aria rilassata che sembrerebbe promettere, molto spesso circola insospettabile nervosismo


L'"s" privativa in effetti in alcuni casi può determinare delle conseguenze sull'umore.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque, se è la forma il principale problema, (non del suddetto culo, ovviamente, per forma intendo la modalità espressiva), possiamo discutere proponendo locuzioni o proposizioni che ostentino garbo maggiore nel manifestare le proprie animalesche pulsioni.
Per esempio, un più nobile e contenuto "Cara, le tue natiche sono l'espressione di una sezione aurea, tu rappresenti la bellezza divina" potrebbe essere sicuramente una buona soluzione, soprattutto se pronunciato in una sessione amorosa su un letto a baldacchino Luigi XV.
L'aggettivo garantisce pure maggior riguardo nei confronti dell'ingiuria del tempo, che, ahimè, non ha nulla di climatico, ma purtroppo di tanto tanto scientifico: l'effetto della gravità influisce sulla direzione delle nostre membra, che con gli anni tendono tutte verso il basso, e quando dico tutte intendo proprio TUTTE.
Oppure possiamo stare tranquillamente sull'anatomico: "Noto con piacere che la tua regione glutea è in ottime condizioni di salute, la muscolatura efficiente, l'epidermide liscia al contatto e priva di problemi vistosi al tatto".
Direi di soprassedere invece sulla modalità Vanna Marchi. Interessanti potrebbero essere i riferimenti cinematografici, in tal senso l'illustre esperto Tinto Brass potrebbe costituire una miniera di fonte di ispirazione", e letterari, dai fabliau più sconci sino al sommo Dante, che ne illustrò le estreme capacità sonore nel mirabile verso del canto XXI dell'Inferno "Ed elli del cui aveva fatto trombetta".


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Spero che lui, o loro (non si sa mai) non si faccia problemi a fare complimenti sulle mie parti anatomiche.
Fallo pure, amore, esagera, menti anche spudoratamente.
Baci.
V.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, se lo alleni quotidianamente con della buone e sana passione per l'enigmistica, elisir di giovinezza per il cervello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adoro. senza schema e concentriche
e il bartezzaghi (credo ormai figlio)
comunque ho un giovane amico con la sclerosi multipla che ha fra le tante terapie anche la settimana enigmistica


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro. *senza schema e concentriche*
> e il bartezzaghi (credo ormai figlio)


Figlio, sì.
Brava, ottima scelta.


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Spero che lui, o loro (non si sa mai) non si faccia problemi a fare complimenti sulle mie parti anatomiche.
> Fallo pure, amore, esagera, menti anche spudoratamente.
> Baci.
> V.


....ecco!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà. del resto anche il cervello è soggetto a deterioramento, sicché


A volte molto presto


----------



## Martes (10 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> questa discussione sta assumendo toni surreali


Diciamo che era un po' l'intento della domanda


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Diciamo che era un po' l'intento della domanda


...però ha suscitato risposte contrastanti.
Chi, pur essendo uomo, considera un coglione l'uomo avvezzo a tali impertinenti dichiarazioni lussuriose, chi una tappa obbligata del percorso di avvicinamento (quatto quatto) a una donna, e anche tra le donne ho letto opinioni difformi, anche se io propendo per la manifestazione verbale entusiastica delle osservazioni visive (e devo dedurre anche tattili, in genere).
Moh che concludiamo?
Lo perdoniamo quel poveraccio che ha favoleggiato sul tuo culo o lo teniamo a stecchetto?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Spero che lui, o loro (non si sa mai) non si faccia problemi a fare complimenti sulle mie parti anatomiche.
> Fallo pure, amore, esagera, menti anche spudoratamente.
> Baci.
> V.


AMO', METTETE LE CARZE A RETE CHE FAMO DU TIRI IN PORTA


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> anche tattili


Siamo maschi, siamo visivi. Vedo, commento, palpeggio. Per verficare se il commento è stato sciupato. Spessp


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> AMO', METTETE LE CARZE A RETE CHE FAMO DU TIRI IN PORTA


Ma che o voi fà strano, amò?


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


>


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> A sua parziale discolpa bisogna anche rivelare un oggettivo limite nel veicolare emozioni complesse tramite *la parola*


E infatti ad un certo punto si è finiti ad usar altro. 
Lo sai, lui è un sostenitore del fatto che il corpo arriva prima. 
Se la mente non interferisce a far casini.

E mi sento di poter affermare che ha piuttosto ragione a riguardo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro che risponderebbero tutti così..     forse uno su 100.
> 
> Alla fine il vero coglione è quello che non sa cavarsela nelle difficoltà, e tutto sommato lo si vede soprattutto in "uscita"


Fortunatamente è uno stronzo.

E sa che una buona strategia con me è usare la mia energia 
Ci si diverte, lo stronzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma che o voi fà strano, amò?


A vojo fa strana qu'aa pupa. Proprio strana.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oppure possiamo stare tranquillamente sull'anatomico: "Noto con piacere che la tua regione glutea è in ottime condizioni di salute, la muscolatura efficiente, l'epidermide liscia al contatto e priva di problemi vistosi al tatto".


Raniero!!!


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A vojo fa strana qu'aa pupa. Proprio strana.


Nun te sto a seguì.
Il mio bagaglio romanesco è finito qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2019)

6


Vera ha detto:


> Nun te sto a seguì.
> Il mio bagaglio romanesco è finito qui.


Non è romanesco, è coatto.
Le basi, mi caschi sulle basi.


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 6
> 
> Non è romanesco, è coatto.
> Le basi, mi caschi sulle basi.


Non ricordavo questa parentesi romantica
(Bella la Gerini)


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Se Lui vi dicesse "Sono innamorato del tuo culo" come la prendereste?


Secondo me va presa per quella che è:una battuta. 
E poi va contestualizzata... Se uno non è innamorato di te questa parola non la pronuncia nemmeno, al limite direbbe "mi attizza il tuo culo" ma starebbe attento alle parole. 
Innamorato del tuo culo, è come dire "anche del tuo culo", almeno io la percepisco così.
Mi viene in mente comunque Paolo quando stamattina mi ha detto "è stato stupendo dormire con te amore.. Hai un culo bellissimo, nemmeno potevo dormire perché quando ti toccavo mi toccava svegliarmi per guardarti"


----------

